# Best Tablets for ESO's EHR??



## sqrrl1773 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi y'all! Our department is moving to ESO's EHR soon and we need to purchase tablets. I was wondering which tablets people have come to like and which they hate. Thoughts on the Dell Rugged Latitude 7214? We only need them for on scene not MCT.  LMK thanks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2019)

We are using cheap 10” android tablets in foam cases. Cheap and practically disposable. Easy to manage with an Android MDM. ESO also works great on iPads. Stay away from windows tablets and the ESO app. Use the web version.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2019)

We haven't really had much issue using SurfacePro tablets and the app. Too much of the district does not have internet so we're kind of stuck on the app, really wish an iOS app would come out. The SurfacePros are not the most durable and are expensive though. If you've got the money the Toughbook 20 is where it's at.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 1, 2019)

All I have to offer is that Durabooks are the worst computing device I've ever used. Don't get those.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2019)

you really do not need anything with a lot of computing power for ESO in the cloud. All you need is something with a robust internet connection. Android tablets work great. When they break, throw them away and get a new one


----------



## Kevinf (Nov 2, 2019)

iPad minis work well in a ruggedized case, and are small enough to hold comfortably as well as fitting in a large cargo pocket or tucking in with equipment when not in use. Using large tablets or notebooks on scene makes no sense to me.


----------

